# Looking for Career advice



## marcmcnally (Feb 5, 2005)

Hello everyone, Let me start by saying that this site really impresses me. It is very kind to provide your services to those of us who are incompetent. It must also seem thankless at times. I wish to say thank you in advance. I am a 35 year old who was until recently v.p. of a small construction company. I was laid off from my job and decided to go back to school. There is an accredited online university in my area (Bellevue University), that offers accelerated bachelor degrees if you have a prerequisite amount of college credit hours to get into the program. Their program is expensive ($270 a credit hour, around $11,000 when it's all finished, which is about 15 months, but they allow you to take the classes either one night a week or online so that you can still work full time. I have been taking classes at a local community college fulltime to meet my entrance requirements and now have to decide on a program of study at Bellevue. My options are general business degree like business adm. or management, or degrees offered in their IT college. I think I would enjoy a IT job, but don't know how marketable or lucrative their programs would be, espescially without experience in the field. I would like to ask for an experienced opinion on these programs. I have had a tough time finding any resources to help me decide.
The programs are:
Bachelor of Science in Computer Information Systems in Business: "emphasizing technology disciplines as they apply to business situations, preparing students to take an information systems leadership role in non-technical companies. Curriculem includes telecommunications, e-commerce, web design, and project management. A solid basis for for graduate studies in information systems or business."
Bachelor or Sciene in Business Information Systems: "Designed to provide graduates with the skills and tools required to succeed in virtually any corporate setting. Provides a solid foundation of program management skill sets that can be expanded and refined from within the IT field and in support of IT technology within business. Includes program management in IT field, software/web site development, account management, or executive an network administration."
Bachelor of Science in internet systems and software technology: "Gives students a foundation of knowledge and skill sets that include web site development, systems analysis, project management, e-commerce, and most other areas withing the IT field"

Any comments, advice or opinions would be greatly appreciated. Thank you for taking the time to help me.


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

Are you in my territory?


----------



## marcmcnally (Feb 5, 2005)

I'm in Lincoln. The job I would like to land is "Computer Software Systems Engineer.", or "Systems Engineer". The B.S. I'm looking at is "Computer Information Systems in Business"- But I don't know if it's the right degree. Also, is a Bachelors better than a MCSA? They offer that also for around $7,500. Everything I've seen indicates that software and systems engineers are where the money and jobs are at. I'm new to this, so I'd really appreciate advice from any Computer "Gurus" out there.


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

When I was looking for a job a few years back, It seemed everyone wanted a jack of all trades in the IT dept with some sort of BS. Not only did employers want a systems administrator and make sure there servers were up and running, but they wanted you to program Java, Unix, be a SQL database administrator, and be a web developer also. All this for 30K/yr. Not happening for me. I didn't have a BS but had experience in the IT field for quite some time maintaning a domain environment. I am glad I landed the job I'm at. 
A cert is good to have and some companies will prefer you to have that. Also most companies will pay the fees for testing for MCSA or MCSE. However the prize of the certs is the C.C.I.E. ray: 
Getting into the programming or developing side can be iffy because of all the overseas outsourcing (thank you Bush). I think the technical side would be a stronger foundation then the development side. You can always have someone create the software overseas, but you always need someone to maintain the hardware and network at the business.


----------



## marcmcnally (Feb 5, 2005)

So if I understand this correctly, a "systems" or "software" engineer is involved with the technical side of things, doing software and system analysis and design, fixing problems, upgrading etc. What is the BEST route to get there quickly-I'm already in school full time, getting elective credit hours taken care of for a B.S. in something....I just don't know if the "computer information systems in business" is the most efficient path to my dream of full time employment and financial security :sigh: 
Or should I simply choose a cert. path. What is this C.C.I.E.? Does it replace a Bachelors? I realize that my degree without much experience might limit my initial earnings to somewhere in the $40's, but what I've read indicates that earnings potential for a bachelor in the system and software engineering field have a potential of 6 figures, with an average median salary of around $70,000. (from department of labors web-site). What do you think? 
Also, if your in Omaha, you've heard of Bellevue University, do you have an opinion on their programs?


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

C.C.I.E. is Cisco Certified Internetwork Expert. If you had this, you could probably write your own check. 
http://www.cisco.com/en/US/learning/le3/ccie/index.html
For a career path you must also look at the future. VoIP (voice over IP) and WiMAX would be good things to learn. 
I am not saying don't learn the software side of IT but I would lean towards the systems/networking side (making it all work). Get the BS and they will assist you getting the certs. I have never went to Bellevue University so I really couldn't give you any input. If I had a little bit more funds, I would definitly go back to school and get my BS.


----------



## marcmcnally (Feb 5, 2005)

Thx crazijoe, I'll probably choose the CIS in Busines BS, it seems like it's more geared for managing systems, I noticed that the C.C.I.E. really isn't that expensive...no requirements to take the test...an 8 hour practical exam though..it must be tough to be so valuable.


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

CCIE is very tough. I know a person that took the test. He took it three times before he finally passed it. He said in the lab portion, they have you constuct a network and make it functional. After it is complete, In the evening when you were gone, they would install "problems". The next day you have to make it functional again. He said it felt like it took about 10 years off his life.


----------



## marcmcnally (Feb 5, 2005)

I got these figures from CertMag.com. These are average salaries of people with the specific cert's. Does this mean that the ones above CCIE are more valuable?



CHART 4: Average Salaries of Top Certifications 
HP/Compaq Master ASE $81,131 
(ISC)2 CISSP $80,195 
Novell Master CNE $77,568 
Oracle DBA $75,941 
HP/Compaq Accredited Professional $72,285 
HP/Compaq API $71,961 
Lotus CLP $69,835 
Citrix CCEA $68,578 
Novell CNE $68,095 
HP/Compaq APS $67,721 
Nortel $67,393 
Cisco CCIE $67,207 
MCT $66,775 
IBM $65,254


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

I guess that all depends on where you look. I just came across this.


----------

